
He’s 79 and working fulltime at Walmart: A sobering truth for those w/o pensions - alxmdev
http://www.sacbee.com/latest-news/article191519519.html
======
wolco
More people in IT should treat pensions more seriously.

~~~
fred_is_fred
What pensions?

------
hkmurakami
A 70 year old man having 12 years left on a mortgage sure seems like strange
math going on.

------
fictionfuture
People should guarantee higher pensions for the elderly. In fact, we should
pay them more than they made when they when tHey were working. Take the money
from the wealthy.

~~~
totalZero
A weird thought:

If you do this, it introduces an additional disincentive for wealthy people
regarding public healthcare.

Not only would they have to carry the tax burden for the healthcare, they
would also have to pay for the additional years of lifespan that result from
improved health.

I'm not taking a stance either way, and in fact I have been impressed that
some countries in Latin America have a functioning public health apparatus
while far richer countries like the USA struggle to put such a thing in place.
Just think it's an interesting multiplicative effect.

~~~
tehramz
An even weirder thought:

What if we had a national system that you pay into your entire life that will
privide a living wage to retire on, even if you didn’t save additional money?

Either that or maybe we can start blending up the uber rich in this country to
make a cheap food source (like soylent green) to feed to the weakest amoung us
(like the elderly).

It seems like our greed-stricken society has no desire to help those even when
they worked their whole life to benefit society.

~~~
T2_t2
Data sources? Evidence? Anything at all to back this up?

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/america-
new...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/america-new-zealand-
and-canada-top-list-of-world-s-most-generous-nations-a6849221.html) That seems
counter to you point. Got more than rhetoric here?

~~~
jhbadger
Charities are the exact opposite of what a generous society is, though. There
should be no need for charity (or elderly people working) in a wealthy
country. Charities should be for helping third worlders.

------
danielfoster
Obviously having to work as a greeter at the age of 79 with spinal problems is
not a great situation, and people deserve security in old age. But is working
to this age really the end of the world? This guy will probably live a longer
life and experience a slower decline in health than if he were sitting at home
watching TV.

~~~
iopuy
"... is working to this age really the end of the world?" Yes, it literally is
the end of the world for him. Later in the article it says the average life
expectancy is 79!!

~~~
danieltillett
Not that it matters too much in the context, but the average life expectancy
is the average at birth not 79. The man should expect to live into his 90s if
he makes it to 79.

